# Throttle Body Cleaning... Now CEL



## maxpusher (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello,
I did a throttle body cleaning yesterday. The car has about 53,000 miles. I saw the DIY video but was not aware that our throttle bodies were this sensitive. 

I did the accelerator pedal, throttle valve, and idle air learning procedures but still get a high idle CEL. When I first tried it, I got a CEL right after performing the procedure. So I pulled the battery and did it again. 

The CEL went away but the idle was alittle high. I drove around 50 miles with no CEL but the idle was around 950 rpm. I turned off the car and started again and am getting the CEL again. I am in the process of performing another restart. 

What do you guys recommend I do? I still have my original warranty on the car. Could the TB be covered under warranty? I would like to hear your opinions. Thanks.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Disconnect battery wait 30 seconds. Start car and let warm up for 15 minutes.


----------



## maxpusher (Jul 26, 2008)

I got the relearn procedure to work yesterday. Here is what I did different then the instructions mentioned above. Hopefully, other people don't have the same problem.

First off, the clutch does not need to be pushed in for the 6mt.

I disconnected the battery for about 10 hours. The Accelerator Pedal Release Position Learning and the Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning are self explanatory. 

For the Idle Air Volume Learning, I started the engine and drove around for 15 minutes. Before, I was just warming up the engine and heard from other people that this does not work.

Then, I followed the step until #5 of the instructions above. Before, I pressed and released the pedal 5 times within 5 secs and afterwards waited 7 secs and proceeded to the next step. Yesterday, I waited the full 5 seconds and waited another 7 secs.

Then, I pressed the pedal for 20 secs. After 20 secs, the CEL stopped blinking and was on. I released the pedal and turned the engine on within 3 secs and it started to idle like normal. I drove the car today and it seems like the ECM didn't forget what it learned.


----------

